

The best text editor in your browser for writing. Auto-saves. Chrome fades away - tikhon
http://www.quietwrite.com/?e

======
primigenus
The first thing that happened when I started typing was a big pop up balloon
appearing at the top of the screen telling me to follow them on Twitter and
requiring me to click a small cross in order to close it. I'm confused, how is
this in line with "focus on writing" and "chrome fades away"? It seems like
there are some conflicting priorities here.

I also find the crossfading chrome to be jarring, but that might just be me.

~~~
wyclif
I wish that they would simplify it and remove the social media prompts.

------
d0m
This website seems to pop-up on hacker news each week. I've got nothing
against it but I'd suggest saying the difference between last time..?! If I
remember well, it was way more minimalistic before. I find "The best text
editor" to be a bit "strong" as google doc is clearly better and I don't
really see why quietwrite would be better..?

------
saucerful
For those that are overwhelmed by the features of google docs, just open
gmail, hit compose and start typing. Your message will get auto-saved as a
draft. I've been using this as my "minimalist text editor" for a while now.

------
nametoremember
I'd say Google Docs is better. It auto-saves too.

------
akanet
Is it just me or have there been a lot of "check out how minimalistic ally I
can implement a text editor on the web that saves" lately? Personally not
seeing too much value here, though the design direction is nice.

~~~
forensic
The obsession with minimalism at the expense of features is some kind of
illness.

Simple to use is good. But making something simple to use by removing useful
features is pretty dumb.

------
akavi
Breaks my back button.

And I'll join in the chorus of "what's the point?".

------
wmboy
I like it a lot! I use Omniwriter on my Mac, but there are lots of computers I
need to work on that aren't Macs and where I can't install desktop software.

@richcollins there are tons of good minimalist writing apps out there, but
they are all downloads - this solves the problem where you aren't at your main
computer but need to write...

@nametoremember are you serious? Google Docs has many great features, but for
the simple task of writing it is actually pretty clunky and definitely NOT
minimalistic.

------
richcollins
Still a lot that they could remove. Check out <http://bywordapp.com/> for a
simpler distraction free editor

------
kuahyeow
This seems to be a competition against pen and paper. Barrier to entry here is
so low, and other alternatives like Google Docs or Evernote will probably blow
this away. Is this a feature or a product?
<http://venturehacks.com/articles/feature-product>

------
huuleon
Why would i use something like this? If i want to write something quietly, i
can just write it in MS Word.

------
boyter
Don't want to toot my own horn, but this is very similar to something I wrote
a while ago and released on GitHub. For those who want to run their own copy
see <https://github.com/boyter/BATF>

------
vgurgov
I am wondering if too much obsession with minimalism and claiming that "google
docs features distracts me" are minor symptoms of some mental disorder (like
form of autism or something)?

~~~
wladimir
Different people have different preferences. This has always been the case,
and is equally true for user interfaces. I don't see why you have to drag
autism into this.

------
feint
looks similar to <http://pen.io/zen> \- but quietwrite does have more features

